# Tank Drivers-Merged



## rocket65 (6 May 2005)

ihey guys... im 16 and a recruiter came to my school i am really considering joining the calgary highlanders   but the guy who came todya really pushed towards infantry...i like infantry but it would be my second choice i would really like to know more about tanks to like drive them or shoot them or w.e would this be possibble?? and if so what are some of teh details...if not they for infantry how much do they run you and how hard is it at first?? thanks guys..





Merged and edited poll for common sense.

Slim 
STAFF


----------



## George Wallace (6 May 2005)

No.  Nope.  Nada. Nein. Nyet.  Never.  Noway.  Not going to happen.

No tanks.  Reserves haven't had tanks for years.  Reg Force are without tanks, with only a few exceptions out West, but they are soon to be gone too. 

END TEXT


----------



## infamous_p (6 May 2005)

What kind of a poll was that?


----------



## Sig_Des (6 May 2005)

a bad one


----------



## Zombie (6 May 2005)

I don't know...I'm on the fence on this one... ;D


----------



## infamous_p (6 May 2005)

As George Wallace said in your other thread, the reserves do not have tanks anymore. They are likewise very rare even in the regular force. Therefore, your chances of driving/shooting a tank are very slim... unfortunately. 

With regards to infantry and the physical training, i.e. running, if you are in decent shape before training starts, you should be fine. Start running and getting into shape as soon as possible, if you need to...


----------



## Sig_Des (6 May 2005)

I think we should end this before we degenerate into some silliness 

"1 Alpha, this is 0, request a locked thread at this loc, over"


----------



## perry (6 May 2005)

I think this guy is just a little ill-informed, I think he has an intrest in the armoured corps but if he wants to be a reservist lets give the info he needs about armd recce. Because in all reality he will never see a Leopard  but he may get his hands on a Coyote or a LAV III or maybe even a TLAV.


----------



## mover1 (6 May 2005)

How about someone steering this guy into one of the ARMD REGT in his local area. Some guys are missing the point and ridiculing him. 


BUDDY GO TO YOUR RECRUITER AND TELL HIMM YOU WANT TO GO 011 CREWMAN!!!!!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 May 2005)

Go read the threads in the Armoured Forum for all your questions.


----------

